# Which converter for Lazerlinez Eagle fountain pen



## Ironwood (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi All, I made my first Eagle fountain pen a few weeks ago, I went to ink it up for a potential customer to give it a try, but all the converters I have are a very loose fit, and won't stay connected.
All the ones I have are either from Timberbits or out of Dayacom kits.

Do I need to source a different converter for these pens? I think they have a Bock nib and feed.


----------



## chrisk (Nov 15, 2014)

I have tried on a Marksman Eagle F/p and the Schmidt converter given with the Dayacom F/ps fit just fine.
IMHO I even felt a best fit with the Schmidt K5 converter (here: Converter, K5 [20153] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs ).


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Chris, I will see if I can find a Schmidt converter locally, though I fear it will be a mail order for me, I don't have any shops near me that stock this sort of thing.


----------



## chrisk (Nov 15, 2014)

Brad, have you tried the converter offered by Dayacom with their Fountain pens? It's a Schmidt. It worked for me when I tried one on an Eagle F/p. For sure, it should work for you.
Of course, at half the price, it's a kind of unsophisticated converter v/s the Schmidt K5 one.
To tell the truth, I had some issues with the low-cost Schmidt converter offered with Dayacom F/ps, especially with some JrGentII, Jr Statesman... Problem solved with the K5... at some cost though.

As for the Eagle nib/feeder they are Schmidt ones, that is I'm confident the low-cost Schmidt converter should work with this setup.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info Chris. I have a couple of Dayacom fountain pen kits on hand, I tried the converter supplied with them and they are too loose on the Eagles feed. I am starting to think maybe the feed is faulty. When I get time I will measure the end of the feed that goes into the converter and try and find some specifications/sizes to see if mine is the right size or not.
I only have the one Eagle fountain pen, all my other Lazerlinez kits are rollerballs.


----------



## chrisk (Nov 15, 2014)

Is your nib/feeder/holder screwed all the way in your section? Mine was hard to screw and fit. May I suggest you give the converter a try on the feeder alone, that is the nib/feeder/holder out of the section. And secondly, fitting your feeder all the way in your section and try again to fit the converter.


----------

